# Can GPU-Z log data from 2 cards in crossfire ?



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

Can GPU-Z log sensor data from both the cards in crossfire ? 

Running HD4850 + HD4870

It only logs data from one, I tried running 2 instances of GPU-Z


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

nm, got that working . 

Only 60% GPU-Load on second GPU (HD 4870) during Crysis. Thus Crossfire scaling is not 100% .


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, it sucks.  Crytek's hand is obviously in Nvidia's pocket, or is it the other way around?  Either way, you need to add your cards profiles into the game as well as ATi's AA.  It's all very dumb.  I'm hoping there is a nice patch or hotfix so all of Crytek's ATi using customers can have a good experience with the game.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it sucks.  Crytek's hand is obviously in Nvidia's pocket, or is it the other way around?  Either way, you need to add your cards profiles into the game as well as ATi's AA.  It's all very dumb.  I'm hoping there is a nice patch or hotfix so all of Crytek's ATi using customers can have a good experience with the game.



How do I do that ? Will that increase performance ?


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes!http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69845

When doing the AA settings, make sure you enter them the same way the Nvidia's code is already entered.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes!http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69845
> 
> When doing the AA settings, make sure you enter them the same way the Nvidia's code is already entered.



i already deleted the 2 files and they didn't increase any performance. I will give the second set of instructions a go .


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes!http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69845
> 
> When doing the AA settings, make sure you enter them the same way the Nvidia's code is already entered.



didn't make any difference in crysis .


----------

